# How to embed Windows Media Player correctly in MySpace?



## Musab Radja (May 29, 2007)

I've been trying a bunch of different codes in MySpace to try and embed Windows Media Player so I can get videos, whether live stream or from my computer, running on my MySpace.

Whenever I enter a code though, it'll change the entire code to ".."

Why does it change the entire code to just two dots? I've tried multiple codes and I can't even get the Windows Media Player to show up on MySpace.

Any help? I've used this site as my first option

http://cit.ucsf.edu/embedmedia/step1.php


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

I get strange things when I attempt to enter code to myspace also. I think (but have not confirmed) that some of it deals with which section you are entering it in. What part are you putting it to? (about me, favorite book, etc)


----------



## Musab Radja (May 29, 2007)

i already found out how to embed it.

Use Internet Explorer....latest version if possible

then go to this site

http://cit.ucsf.edu/embedmedia/step1.php

then test media to make sure the link works.

then copy only from all the way to

I was able to stream a live link on 3 different occasions yesterday


----------

